# When and how often to change Cuttlebone for tortoises



## JustLivingLife714

My tortoises are turning 7months soon and never fed them any cuttlebone. Can i give them bird cuttlebones? Do i just put the cuttle bone somewhere in their enclosure and leave it for a week or two and then replace it? How do you do it


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JustLivingLife714 said:


> My tortoises are turning 7months soon and never fed them any cuttlebone. Can i give them bird cuttlebones? Do i just put the cuttle bone somewhere in their enclosure and leave it for a week or two and then replace it? How do you do it


Yes bird cuttlebone is the same. I break the hard backing off if it before I offer it to my Tortoise. Just throw it anywhere in the enclosure and your Tortoise will munch on it when they need it. You can leave it in there till it's gone. My Tortoise cuttlebone has been in there since January.


----------



## Bee62

JustLivingLife714 said:


> My tortoises are turning 7months soon and never fed them any cuttlebone. Can i give them bird cuttlebones? Do i just put the cuttle bone somewhere in their enclosure and leave it for a week or two and then replace it? How do you do it


For young and small tortoises it is easier to eat when the cuttlebones are crushed into small pieces.


----------



## SPILL

I've never had much luck with cuttlebone, but sanitized eggshells have worked well for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I leave them laying around until they are gone, or replace any that have gotten fouled by poop, etc.
Sometimes it takes many weeks. Sometimes a two day period.


----------



## Razorback tortoise

JustLivingLife714 said:


> My tortoises are turning 7months soon and never fed them any cuttlebone. Can i give them bird cuttlebones? Do i just put the cuttle bone somewhere in their enclosure and leave it for a week or two and then replace it? How do you do it


You can also scrape the bone to create a fine powder and add to food before you throw it away


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s an old YouTube video I made of our Sully enjoying cuttlebone. No need to change out when it’s devoured -






Enjoy!


----------



## jsheffield

I ordered some cuttlebone for Darwin ... they were bigger than him.

I broke off a tiny piece and it was gone by morning ... did it again this morning, and it was gone by afternoon.

I'm guessing he likes it, but doesn't want me to watch him chewing it.

Jamie


----------



## TortMom6

Bee62 said:


> For young and small tortoises it is easier to eat when the cuttlebones are crushed into small pieces.



That's a good idea. Do you make the large enough so they can't swallow it whole and potentially choke? Or is that not an issue?


----------



## Bee62

TortMom6 said:


> That's a good idea. Do you make the large enough so they can't swallow it whole and potentially choke? Or is that not an issue?


I make them so small that the tortoise can swallow the pieces easily. Young tortoises and small tortoises are not strong enough to bite pieces out of a whole cuttlebone. That`s why I crush it for the tort.
In Germany you can buy cuttlebones already crushed:
https://www.amazon.de/Trixie-76386-...434988&sr=8-1&keywords=trixie+sepia+stückchen


----------

